# started a clothing line need a manufacturer



## Angryco (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello I am starting a clothing line. My company is Angry Couture. Through Angry Couture I try to embody the styles of urban streetwear. My target audience are free thinking, fashion forward individual who are not afraid to live life and play by their own rules. I am looking for a manufacturer that prints custom shirts and does custom woven labels for our shirt also we need a manufacturer that will produce our hats, jackets and accessory with a professorial feel to them such as custom hang tags on the hats and custom tags/labels and patches on the jackets. Does anyone know of a manufacturer ether over seas or in the USA.


----------

